# pike in kent



## alwaysfishing180 (Mar 25, 2016)

anyone know any good spots to catch pike on the cuyahoga near kent


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

F F P


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

A few years back, my buddy and I were fishing at FFP and we caught a couple bass but then he had gotten in to a snag until it started to move and after struggling to bring whatever it was to shore this massive snapping turtle came up from the bottom and I dare not say how much we estimated the weight to be due to the B.S. factor I may be accused of.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> A few years back, my buddy and I were fishing at FFP and we caught a couple bass but then he had gotten in to a snag until it started to move and after struggling to bring whatever it was to shore this massive snapping turtle came up from the bottom and I dare not say how much we estimated the weight to be due to the B.S. factor I may be accused of.....


White snapper?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Any pool that has wood structure has the potential to hold pike. Also, any creek channel draining into the river. Usually, they sit in slack water near the edge of the flow.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok silly question?? FFP???? Thanks...Rich


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Fred Fuller Park


----------



## PhilMemmen13 (Sep 16, 2017)

Typically I dont tell people where I fish but Fred Fuller Park is great. I caught several pike there last year. Largest being 40 inches. several in the 28-33 range. Buzzbait or Spinnerbait will catch them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you eat them? Heard they can be good as walleye if you can get the bones out!


----------



## PhilMemmen13 (Sep 16, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> Do you eat them? Heard they can be good as walleye if you can get the bones out!


I haven't :/ will try sometime though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Do you eat them? Heard they can be good as walleye if you can get the bones out!


Then why not go catch a 3-5 year old walleye for your table.....and let the pike grow into old age.....and get bigger?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

One year in the UP of Michigan we got off the Marquette river and camped on a no-name lake. We wanted to supplement the trout we caught and one guy caught a 35" pike from shore. It was much better eatin' than any rainbow we caught.--Tim


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow said:


> One year in the UP of Michigan we got off the Marquette river and camped on a no-name lake. We wanted to supplement the trout we caught and one guy caught a 35" pike from shore. It was much better eatin' than any rainbow we caught.--Tim
> View attachment 256694


I would rather have a pike than a trout myself...Trout taste too fishy for me...


----------



## rodfather (Jun 19, 2011)

The pike are not stocked, they are all natural reproduction, a self sustaining wild fishery, put them back and let them grow and reproduce. I fish an area of the cuyahoga that has become pretty popular over the last 10years and people keeping pike especially the breeders have taken a role on the numbers and quality. Not judging but just looking at being responsible with the fishery. It is not a put and take or put grow and take. Purely wild.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

If you catch one, keep it to try it once. Put the rest back. There is not high population in our rivers like there is in Michigan or Canada. I have kept a few from the Hoga. They taste good to me. Similar to walleye. If I caught one from a local lake, I'd keep it, just not the river.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> Then why not go catch a 3-5 year old walleye for your table.....and let the pike grow into old age.....and get bigger?


Then what? They're obviously reproducing, no stocking, been there forever! Sounds like a "musky/big bass mentality"? Personally, I wouldn't eat anything from the Cuyahoga but was curious since he didn't say.


----------



## PhilMemmen13 (Sep 16, 2017)

I personally wouldn't eat anything out of the cuyahoga anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilMemmen13 (Sep 16, 2017)

I eat mcdonalds and that's trash so I'm assuming a cuyahoga pike can't be terrible? I'll try it once and let you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papangler (Apr 5, 2008)

i once heard that the pike population started from ladue and east branch both feed the cuyahoga ,i believe


----------



## Fishatic16 (Jun 19, 2016)

I used to fish breakneck years ago and would catch 35 to 40 inch pike all day long. Then one day saw a couple different people there and found out they were catching the pike and putting them in lake hodgson. You might get one here or there but nothing like it used to be. All it takes is a couple fisherman to ruin a fishery. I wish everything was catch and release. Then again I’m just a sport fisherman anyways.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

95% of Breakneck Creek(where the pike in the Cuyahoga REALLY originate from!) is Private Property, most posted, the rest just off-limits to fishermen. The Creek's headwaters are the outflow of Congress Lake, a "northern pike-stocked private lake", Country Club and gated community(likely where the pike in Breakneck came from initially) in Hartville. From there it snakes it's way North approx. 10 miles thru farms, various wooded and residential areas, under I-76 and flows into the Cuyahoga near Kent. It 's my opinion that since Breakneck Creek is the nursery(mostly inaccessible to fishing), there will continue to be a source of pike into the Cuyahoga. So taking a few for eating(or whatever) from the Cuyahoga is not an issue!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

The Cuyahoga winds up in Lake Erie. Lake Erie has loads of pike in the shallows of Sandusky bay. Seen an article in In fisherman magazine about it. Possible some of the pike in the Cuya come from there also.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Additionally(also from an article in the current InFisherman), Wisconsin did an indepth study abt "if and how" to manage pike populations. Basically, groups of fishermen have varying atitudes on C&R versus keeping what they catch as seen in This thread. Though no "definitive" conclusions were reached(before they 'ran out of money' for this project and shelved it-at least for the present), they did determine that pike sizes-and growth limits, DO increase somewhat over time when "limits, and slot/size limits were imposed on study lakes. Apparently, Ohio has no plans/or concerns to likewise "study/manage" this species so it comes down to us to decide what we want to do when fishing for them! One of Wisconsin's studies "leaned towards" keeping One Fish in the (approx.) 26-35" size range and releasing the rest. That sounds good to me.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I'e caught several from upper hoga but have only kept one. Hook was buried deep and it was bleeding bad. I'e had a few good days so it seems like a decent population, I just think they'e too cool to kill and would like to catch more big ones.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

The fact you are on the forum here shows a step in the 'right' direction, and conscious thought. Therefore I'd suggest you use your OWN discretion in choosing. One fish will not affect a population - regardless of source of fish or opinion. 

As to eating - Pike are best in the 2-5 lb range - once the crest above 5lbs or so - the 'branching' of the "Y" bone will make them more difficult, and their chemical retention in major organs will change the flavor of the flesh. 

In most areas (small commercially fished) Pike is actually labeled and sold as walleye or pickerel. 

You will find the cooked "Flakes" of the individual flesh to be larger. In a cleaned fillet - you will find the veins more prevalent in Pike (their blood flow, like a musky, is greater than a walleye - so the chemical retention in the organs thereby affects the taste of the flesh - per OPP biologist many moons ago - that's why a big muskie / pike will never taste good). 

Your biggest challenge will be cleaning if you are not used to the "Y" bone...


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Friend of mine fished a lake in Colorado last summer...caught northerns up to 20 pounds by the dozens, told by wildlife officer he'd be fined if he released them back into the lake..Told to either keep them, or throw them in the dumpster nearby...Said he looked in the dumpster, must have been 10-15 large pike in there....
http://www.gameandfishmag.com/conservation-politics/20-northern-pike-bounty-offered-at-colo-lake/


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Denver is a weird place that makes no sense... The four res. surrounding it are EXCEPTIONAL walleye lakes - and some are HUGE - but they have the numbers as well. Then - an hour away - you have Lake Dillion in a valley between Breckenridge and keystone ski resorts - that has a crazy sockeye salmon fishery. Then you have the natural trout rivers and streams...

I've fished a good deal out there - I know that green ties directly into Dillion - but never been there (why bother - between Denver proper and the trek up to Dillion - you pass about a million places).

In the end - I get the issue with Pike in their river systems - just like the asian carp - you don't want anything to hamper the established system... 

Remember a scare with the salmon / steelies stockings and the Georgian bay - they were all worried those two species would run the river system (French pickerel magnatawan wanepetai and key) and get up to nipissing - and eat everything in their path. In the end - it all fizzled out.

THEY are simply protecting the established system - that idea that you need to kill off the pike is limited only to a very very very few instances - and should not suggest anything of the like here. Great story though - and if anyone gets the chance to visit friends out there - skip the skiing - go fishing.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

brettmansdorf said:


> Denver is a weird place that makes no sense... The four res. surrounding it are EXCEPTIONAL walleye lakes - and some are HUGE - but they have the numbers as well. Then - an hour away - you have Lake Dillion in a valley between Breckenridge and keystone ski resorts - that has a crazy sockeye salmon fishery. Then you have the natural trout rivers and streams...
> 
> I've fished a good deal out there - I know that green ties directly into Dillion - but never been there (why bother - between Denver proper and the trek up to Dillion - you pass about a million places).
> 
> ...


The difference, I think is that pike are native to Ohio and not native to the western states. They have a similar attitude to pike in Alaska and BC because they eat the native species and upset the ecosystem. Here, pike are native to the Great Lakes and a traditional player in our ecosystem


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Imagine if they could electroshock pike in Colo, collect them and transport to Cuyahoga river...I know, I know, disease could be a factor... Just hard to wrap my mind around throwing a trophy sized pike into a dumpster, or leaving it to die on the shore....LOL


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I've seen trophy sized floaters down by the water treatment plant in the valley - does that count?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

brettmansdorf said:


> I've seen trophy sized floaters down by the water treatment plant in the valley - does that count?


Pike or Poop?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

People telling others what fish they are supposed to keep and which to throw back always humored me. Bass and Musky guys are the worst! One guy told me I don't "respect" Muskies because I like to use 20 lb test because it challenges me and is more fun than 80 lb test and a telephone pole. Relax and enjoy the bounty, and take some home for the table if you want. If that makes you uptight then go golfing!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

If you decide to eat one be sure to check out a couple of YouTube videos on how to fillet them. I prefer the "5 fillet" method but I haven't eaten a pike since my last Canadian fly-in, over 10 years ago. Good eatin'.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Pike or Poop?


Grew up some just downstream - running joke - POOP. PH of water is such that even vegetation didn't grow back then - hence - no fish for about 5 miles.



crestliner TS said:


> People telling others what fish they are supposed to keep and which to throw back always humored me. Bass and Musky guys are the worst! One guy told me I don't "respect" Muskies because I like to use 20 lb test because it challenges me and is more fun than 80 lb test and a telephone pole. Relax and enjoy the bounty, and take some home for the table if you want. If that makes you uptight then go golfing!


Pike are easy to clean as long as you understand the skeletal structure (Y bone). Both species - Pike and Musky suffer from chemical balance once a certain size is attained. If you want to try and eat a 20lb pike or 30lb musky - BY ALL MEANS - more power to you - but do me one little favor - VIDEO it live on YouTube - its a UNIQUE flavor and a function of the chemical retention (natural chemicals its body makes - not pollution) - which settles in the artery and vein walls once they get a certain size. The facial expression is priceless. Then - once you have wasted endless hours in cleaning and prep and cooking - you can waste 10 min more throwing it all out... And yes - I'll be laughing DIRECTLY at you - mumbling the words under my breath "you can't help those that won't help themselves" - and that's just the way it is. 

As to the respect of the sport - I see a guy trolling in Milton every year - deep sea gear - and I laugh at him - because in my worthless opinion - he is a moron - then again - I think if it quacks, floats/swims, and waddles on land - it probably a duck. Forgive my backasswards backwoods simplistic approach. Kinda like the idiots with 800hp bumpin bottom in the iron channel - YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID.

As for keeping - keep whatever. If you choose to publicize that your a moron - then expect those of us who have basic common sense and integrity to thumb our nose a bit at your own (self-inflicted) expense.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I've had beaver cured over white birch (that's a line I thought I'd never use) - also muskrat the same way - was exceptional. Then again, most of the game was exceptional - they knew how to do it. 

Back to PIKE around KENT... 
Anyone ever fished right downtown - above or below the lock?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

So I guess you have eaten pike over 20 lbs or you wouldnt know that they taste bad. and your moronic statement about chemical balance. Thats a good one! Nice try. And I like how you try and put yourself above those that eat a certain size Pike or Musky, oh yes, the people with "common sense and integrity" that you claim to be part of. LMAO!
You seem like a self righteous and clueless moron that considers those who disagree with your OPINION as inferior. I am laughing at you RIGHT NOW! because your post is part right, in fact you prove it,"you cant fix stupid!!!!!!"


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm sure there is plenty of natural reproduction of pike in the main channel and all the main tributaries of the Hoga, and in Lake Erie. They even survived when these places were badly polluted. They will be around for a long time. Just makes for a better fishery if we don't keep too many. 

As for eating big pike, I've eaten pike up to 8lbs out of the river and they tasted good. I've also tried a muskie from West Branch that was 14lbs and didn't like it. Too strong of a taste. Both fish were probably similar ages. Also had a 5lb bass from the Portage Lakes. Too strong of a taste for me too. Salmon on the other hand, I like it and some don't because of how strong the taste is. If I catch another muskie or big bass, I'm not keeping it. A 15" bass though is going on the stringer if I am in the mood to keep it. A small pike might be kept too. If they are good to eat and legal size, I'm keeping it.


----------



## Fishatic16 (Jun 19, 2016)

Downtown Kent has some decent fishing. The lock has pike that go in there and lots of carp. I’ve had my best luck in there when the river is flooded but not too muddy. You need a kayak and you can hit all the spots that are not accessible from shore. It seems like most of the fish don’t have any size to them since they took all the dams out. 10+ years ago you could catch 3-4lb smallmouth all day. Now your lucky to get one that size. It’s still a lot fun with rooster tail or spinner bait.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Personally, I don't like the taste of Musky, Bass or Salmon for the same reasons. But I am not going to tell others what they can't or should not do as long as it is legal. This is the USA and just because someone thinks differently does not make them any less relevant or make there beliefs invalid. Didn't mean to get nasty but when someone starts calling me names or insults my intelligence because we don't agree on something....well it's on!


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

crestliner TS said:


> Personally, I don't like the taste of Musky, Bass or Salmon for the same reasons. But I am not going to tell others what they can't or should not do as long as it is legal. This is the USA and just because someone thinks differently does not make them any less relevant or make there beliefs invalid. Didn't mean to get nasty but when someone starts calling me names or insults my intelligence because we don't agree on something....well it's on!


Except we agree on most of it. I think you misread the comments towards you - not the 500lb gorilla in the room...

The "Can't fix stupid" comment was highlighting the guy at Portage Lakes - running a 34-42' offshore racing boat with big twins - bouncing off the bottom and the walls in the iron channel. If you take a 34' scarab with twin 502 and centerline weights to PTL and then act as if all others need to heed your way because you are bashing your lower unit in the wakes. Comment was meant to distinguish those who go so far overboard (no pun), not you.

As for the MORON and his tackle - comment stands towards the moron (the guy with overkill, which I assume from your 20lb test - is NOT you). If you have a giant PENN International with straps and a fighting chair on a pontoon for trolling for musky - you are an EASY TARGET. Regardless of whether its legal or not - hunting partridge with a 375mag - well - MORON... 

As for eating em' - we agree to disagree, but you will be hard pressed to find a guy on here who tried a 40lb musky last season... In fact you will be hard pressed to find it anywhere. Most try it once and never again. You don't like the reason I got from someone 35 years ago - OK - but I've never heard anything to disregard it. And yes - French and Pickerel Rivers between Nippissing and Georgian Bay - two (competing) tribes on the rivers - one I was close too - and they tried to use everything they caught (and they caught one at least once a week). Boiled, fried, poached, dried - tried em all till I got wise enough to say no. Almost all was fed to the dogs in the end.

Tiger's might be different, but I doubt it. 

HERE IS WHERE WE DISAGREE - Legal and legalities - here we certainly disagree. Because our hero legislature sets a law - doesn't mean squat. I'm not going to stop you and your stringer of fish - but if I choose to pass judgment upon you actions - I'm NOT going to base that judgement on the 'law' - I'm going to base it on what I think and feel. But again - firm believer - I'm not going to stop you - you have every right to parade around and do whatever - but once in the public eye you have no right to stop others from judging - and most of that judging will be based on right and wrong - which rarely corresponds to legal and illegal.

I don't mean to be condescending - I'm awaiting knee surgery and no fishing - nothing but this right now - so if I come across with a demeanor of such - my apologizes. I LOVE to be a smart azz - and I'm a ruger MK guy so I'm used to taking S&%$ from everyone. I do have my buttons - and yes - MUSKY fishing IS a disease. I love typing on here - as I reminisced my youth in Canada and Tennessee - and now as an adult - fricking responsibility gets in the way... And yes - I have my buttons more than just Musky (Portage Lakes - lived through the ego era and the go fast boats) - but its MOST CERTAINLY not my intention to condescend to another member... Sometimes I might poke fun - but only for the benefit of humor - never otherwise.

Sorry if I offended.

PS >>>. incase you didn't notice - I'm long winded (that was meant as self-degrading sarcasm)...


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Put the pike back and go find some panfish. Keeping apex predators is about the last thing you wanna do...but find backwater bays and creeks...if the water ever goes down. And fred fuller isnt a super specific spot, but ive caught em all over that stretch. However its IF the dam water ever goes down. Other than the occasional smallmouth excursion with crayfish and my ultralite early spring pike is the only time i fish the hoga despite fred fuller being a quarter mile down the road. Gooood luck


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

There are pike in the Hoga for sure, but I'm curious as to why it seems like they are not in the river near Peninsula or the Cuyahoga valley national park?


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

They are mainly above the dams and the habitat up stream from there seems to be the best. 

As far as where they originated from everyone is guessing. Right now you know where they are and are not at. The river is great up and down above and below the dams all the way past Kent. I do not know or have ever heard if there are pike below Akron. Walleye have made their way into the system from Ladue and have been caught in Kent. I have always heard that the pike are prevalent because of East Branch, Ladue, and Rockwell. If you can get in a creek that feeds Rockwell in the spring you will see some of the largest pike in America running and spawing upstream. I have witnessed it personally many times. Unfortunately the person who owned the farm sold it so we no longer can get access.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

ncanitano said:


> There are pike in the Hoga for sure, but I'm curious as to why it seems like they are not in the river near Peninsula or the Cuyahoga valley national park?


Akron's water treatment plant is between A/P rd and Riverview just S of Bath rd. About 25 yrs ago they put the solid waste recovery on the other side of the river (double whammy). During normal times - they are ALLOWED to discharge at a certain PH level - 5.5 - and during higher water periods (and storms) its even lower. The lowered PH causes a lack of vegetation growth in the 5 miles trailing the plant(s). Thereby - you will see the occasional fish - but the lack of food in the early stage of the chain causes the "GHOSTTOWN" from the plants till past deep lock quarry park. Vegetation returns near 303 (peninsula) but the the fish don't really return until after Vaughn/highland rd.
Grew up in Towpath Village (allotment off A/P rd between ira and steels corners - 2 miles downstream of plants) and lived on the Yoga across form Boston Mills in college.

NOW the official OHepa response would be - THEY ARE THERE ITS CLEAN BLAH BLA BLA... Stop by the bird watchers on bath road and walk down to the river - and ask yourself - how come there is NOTHING growing. The "party" line might be - 'it's so clean weeds don't grow'. or ' we cleaned the weeds out too'... In the end - lack of vegetation - lack of food.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Different strokes for different folks,lol. Live and let live. Walk in another's shoes. Think these posts could fit a couple of those statements? Do what you do, and let others do as they do. Unless it breaks the law.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

When do they start to heat up?


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

I have either caught or have seen pike caught in Kent/Stow area all the way to peninsula. Got em on small rapalas, senkos, brush hogs, top waters...almost all of them caught while smallmouth fishing.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

there are a lot of pike in the hoga my best day i landed 7 lost 4 biggest was 15 lb + question for you do you have a boat? if you do i can show you where to go and what to fish with.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just wondering how the section from Kent to Monroe falls is ? Has anyone floated it at all.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just wondering how the section from Kent to Monroe falls is ? Has anyone floated it at all.


Not since the dam in Kent and the one in CF were removed. I'm sure you will be doing a lot of walking in the shallow areas in times of normal water levels.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ncanitano said:


> When do they start to heat up?


Ice out..


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never fished in the area immediately downstream of the treatment plant, but I have fished downstream of Cuyahoga St. in Akron all the way to where the Little Hoga and Canal dumps in. You don't have to go far downstream of Cuyahoga St. before you hit a dead zone. I think the polluted Little Hoga and Canal contributes to that mess. It's a couple miles upstream of the treatment plant. Hopefully, it will improve soon when Akron is finished with their sewer improvements. 

I've never really noticed many weeds in the river between Akron and Kent except for upstream of where the Monroe Falls spillway used to be. Plenty of slippery moss on the rocks though!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

snag said:


> Just wondering how the section from Kent to Monroe falls is ? Has anyone floated it at all.


I floated it last year. It was mid-summer and the flow was low and clear. Not ideal fishing conditions. Scraped bottom on the kayak a few times. Caught a few little smallies. Not much cover or deep pools where the pool for the spillway used to be. We floated all the way to Waterworks park. Was a nice float though.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Eating fish out of the hoga let alone a pike? No thanks! I enjoy fishing the hoga but the fish are slimy and stink, who knows whats in that river. Caught some huge crappies that were tempting, but still didn't keep them.


----------

